# Interest in Beekping Assoc in Fayette County PA?



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Do you have a local newspaper? Maybe a weekly? A friend and I started a local club by reserving a room at the library and putting a notice in our local paper asking if anyone was interested in a beekeeping club. We had 12 initially, and after a year are now over 50.

Good Luck!


----------



## beegarden (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks Indypartridge, that's sounds like a good idea. I did plan to try several things to drum up interest -- I just thought I would ask out here, just in case there was anyone from the area on line but it doesn't seem so. A lot of folks keep bees and are hardly if ever on line and so it would be important to reach out to them. 

If you have any more good tips on getting started out with a new club, please feel free to share if you have a moment to spare -- appreciate your comments.

Marika


----------

